# Tivo Bolt Video - Unboxing & App launching



## montivette (Sep 7, 2006)

I put together of Tivo Bolt which covers the following areas which might be of interest:
1. Opening Tivo Bolt Box. 
2. Launching the following Bolt applications and streaming video: Vudu, Netflix, Amazon, and YouTube to illustrate how quick they launch.
3. Performing Tivo "One Search" unified search with default settings (results in giving results which are paid and free - you do not know which until you following links into application.)
4. Changing "One Search" settings to filter results to instead display free videos. Not sure if I had to do click both remove buttons as show in video. I think A button is what did it.
5. Scrolling through Account Info and Diagnostic Menu.






I thought it might help someone who is evaluating pros and cons of purchase and wanting to know if menu system or streaming starts faster than previous models. Seemed pretty fast to me compared to my Tivo S3 and other streaming platforms I have used like Android table/phone, Bluray player, and TV with built in apps.


----------



## Blakeintosh (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks a lot for making that video, I've been waiting to see a walkthrough of the updated interface. Did you find any parts of the menu system that dropped back to SD? Others are reporting that the SkipMode function is now up and running now. I'd love to see a video walkthrough of that and QuickMode working.

One last thing, you are the first one to say that you got the 1 TB model. Would you mind looking to see what model hard drive it ships with? It sounds like it's fairly easy to open the cover for the hard drive bay. Thanks!


----------



## montivette (Sep 7, 2006)

Blakeintosh said:


> Thanks a lot for making that video, I've been waiting to see a walkthrough of the updated interface. Did you find any parts of the menu system that dropped back to SD? Others are reporting that the SkipMode function is now up and running now. I'd love to see a video walkthrough of that and QuickMode working.
> 
> One last thing, you are the first one to say that you got the 1 TB model. Would you mind looking to see what model hard drive it ships with? It sounds like it's fairly easy to open the cover for the hard drive bay. Thanks!


The drive is a WD10JUCT.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

Looks fast and easy to navigate, thanks for the demo.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Are you one of those people that leaves the cling-wrap on? Ugh.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

wmcbrine said:


> Are you one of those people that leaves the cling-wrap on? Ugh.


It preserves resale value lol.


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

Great video. Thank you.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Do you not have Netflix profiles enabled? Or does it just jump righ back to the last profile you used everytime you launch it?


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Holy cow, Netflix launches FAST! I guess that's the difference between an app coded specifically for TiVo versus a generic HTML5 that's been ported over. Amazon, Vudu and YouTube launched quickly but Netflix launched much faster -- about the amount of time it takes the TV tuner to tune to a different channel. Very impressive.


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm still eager to see a screenshot of the "Apps & Games" screen to see what is there and if add-an-app is still an option!

All the great stuff like your video has come out and I still don't know what's there yet, unless I just missed it!


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

Wonder if exiting the MLB app still completely crashes the Tivo.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

I got to tool around with a Bolt. Netflix is apparently being kept in memory. The first time it loads it takes about 5 seconds to reach the profile page. Subsequent loads are almost instant. That's a handy trick.

Amazon: 6.5 seconds (first) 5.5 seconds (second)
Youtube: 6 seconds (first) 5 seconds (second)
Vudu: 7.5 seconds (first) 7 seconds (second)

Netflix is the only app so far with that trick.


----------



## Dinger928 (Jan 11, 2014)

How is that working with a signal strength of 50% and an SNR of 20?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Chuck_IV said:


> Wonder if exiting the MLB app still completely crashes the Tivo.


Yes, but the BOLT can reboot much faster!! :up: :up:

---
(no idea; just being a s-a)


----------



## montivette (Sep 7, 2006)

Dinger928 said:


> How is that working with a signal strength of 50% and an SNR of 20?


When I shot the video I also noticed how low the signal was on diagnostics screen. I switched TiVo input to use the antenna on my roof versus an indoor antenna.


----------



## montivette (Sep 7, 2006)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> I got to tool around with a Bolt. Netflix is apparently being kept in memory. The first time it loads it takes about 5 seconds to reach the profile page. Subsequent loads are almost instant. That's a handy trick.
> 
> Amazon: 6.5 seconds (first) 5.5 seconds (second)
> Youtube: 6 seconds (first) 5 seconds (second)
> ...


I checked into Netflix application more and created another video below.

To answer Dan203 question you can switch profiles at any time within Netflix by hitting the back key after load and selecting Profile Icons. Whether you are prompted at Netflix start to select a profile depends on how you exited from Netflix previously. Netflix is kept running when you exit out via hitting back key and selecting exit Netflix. This results in instant load the next time you go in with no prompt for profile selection. I found there is a slightly hidden exit method in Netflix which fully closes Netflix resulting in longer launch time and prompting for profile selection the next time you launch Netflix.

I would rather have it load instantly and be running in background. But perhaps some will want to exit the other way as it will prompt next person who launches Netflix to select their own profile. Maybe this would be preferred by some in scenario where their family members wont' know/remember to hit back button and then select profile icons to switch to their profile?

Netflix Exit Method 1: 
Hit back button when in Tivo and select Exit Netflix. Exits out of Netflix but leaves Netflix running in background resulting in quicker launch time next time you enter into Netflix..

Netflix Exit Method 2:
Hit back button when in Tivo, select settings icon, scroll down to Exit Netflix. Exits out of Netflix and closes Netflix application resulting in slower launch time next time you enter into Netflix.

Technically there is third/fourth option to exit. You can press Tivo button or Live TV which results in application continuing to run in background identical to method 1.

I created another video to illustrate Netflix exiting and profile selection.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

It's private.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for posting the videos, montivette.

I wonder why only Netflix remains in memory on exit - maybe TiVo just hasn't gotten around to stashing the other apps in memory yet?


----------



## montivette (Sep 7, 2006)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> It's private.


I figured out what I was doing wrong. I was getting excited while YouTube was processing video. As soon as I could see video via direct YouTube link I made post assuming everyone could see it. But in another tab of Chrome YouTube was still processing and once done was waiting for me to hit the "publish" button.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Does just Netflix do that? Or do all apps stay loaded in the background so they launch quicker the second time?

Perhaps this is why they have more memory in the Bolt?


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

davidblackledge said:


> I'm still eager to see a screenshot of the "Apps & Games" screen to see what is there and if add-an-app is still an option!
> 
> All the great stuff like your video has come out and I still don't know what's there yet, unless I just missed it!





montivette said:


> I checked into Netflix application more and created another video below.
> ...


Ok, in a few frames e.g. at 4:49 I get my wish. 
Apps & Games on the Bolt contains

My Opera TV Store Apps
Opera TV Store
-----
Moviefone
TechCrunch
Huffington Post
HSN
Showcases
Add an App
Allow Home Network Apps
In other words, the same stuff as Roamio... which means NO games in the Apps & GAMES menu  I'm just glad Add an App is there!

OK, OK, there is Opera TV Store with games, but the only way you're getting games in the top level is with Enter Webz's selection or with Reversi these days.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

davidblackledge said:


> OK, OK, there is Opera TV Store with games, but the only way you're getting games in the top level is with Enter Webz's selection or with Reversi these days.


We still don't know for sure that HME still works, although I guess "Add an App" has no other function?

Anyway, I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

wmcbrine said:


> We still don't know for sure that HME still works, although I guess "Add an App" has no other function?


So: "Add an App" appears to be broken  All I can get out of it are "307" errors.

Auto-discovered local HME apps _do_ still work, although the discovery is flaky -- as it has been for a while now, but perhaps more so.


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

wmcbrine said:


> So: "Add an App" appears to be broken  All I can get out of it are "307" errors.
> 
> Auto-discovered local HME apps _do_ still work, although the discovery is flaky -- as it has been for a while now, but perhaps more so.


Crossing my fingers that you just forgot your IP address ;]

Have you tried Enter Webz, too? I'd like to see if anything shows in my logs.

This is totally a legit feature for a legit support call with legit escalation. 

We deserve either a working add-an-app, or an admission of guilt from TiVo.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

davidblackledge said:


> Crossing my fingers that you just forgot your IP address ;]
> 
> Have you tried Enter Webz, too? I'd like to see if anything shows in my logs.


Yep, and I double checked mine and tried it many times over several hours.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

wmcbrine said:


> So: "Add an App" appears to be broken  All I can get out of it are "307" errors.
> 
> Auto-discovered local HME apps _do_ still work, although the discovery is flaky -- as it has been for a while now, but perhaps more so.


Would "auto-discover" find local HME apps defined in a TivoConnect file off port 80 of a web server? 
Like:

```
<TiVoContainer>
<Details>
	<ContentType>x-container/tivo-server</ContentType>
	<SourceFormat>x-container/folder</SourceFormat>
	<TotalItems>3</TotalItems>
	<Title>TiVo Servers</Title>
</Details>
<ItemStart>0</ItemStart>

<ItemCount>3</ItemCount>
<Item>
	<Details>
		<ContentType>application/x-hme</ContentType>
		<SourceFormat>x-container/folder</SourceFormat>
		<Title>StreamBaby-WHS</Title>
	</Details>
	<Links>
		<Content>
			<Url>http://192.168.1.59:7290/streambaby/</Url>
		</Content>
	</Links>
</Item>
<Item>
	<Details>
		<ContentType>application/x-hme</ContentType>
		<SourceFormat>x-container/folder</SourceFormat>
		<Title>VidMgr</Title>
	</Details>
	<Links>
		<Content>
			<Url>http://192.168.1.59:9042/vidmgr/</Url>
		</Content>
	</Links>
</Item>
<Item>
	<Details>
		<ContentType>application/x-hme</ContentType>
		<SourceFormat>x-container/folder</SourceFormat>
		<Title>Streambaby-Test2</Title>
	</Details>
	<Links>
		<Content>
			<Url>http://192.168.1.23:7290/streambaby/</Url>
		</Content>
	</Links>
</Item>
</TiVoContainer>
```


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

reneg said:


> Would "auto-discover" find local HME apps defined in a TivoConnect file off port 80 of a web server?


No, that's "Add an App". Auto-discover finds apps announced via zeroconf. Examples are in TiVo's Java SDK and my HME for Python.


----------



## johndoedoes (Oct 10, 2015)

I noticed mine says "Unknown" as well. How do we get this to go away?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

johndoedoes said:


> I noticed mine says "Unknown" as well. How do we get this to go away?


Mine isn't like that any more. It was that way initially but I think it disappeared by the next night after activation. Not really sure exactly though. It could have been a little quicker or slower.


----------



## montivette (Sep 7, 2006)

johndoedoes said:


> I noticed mine says "Unknown" as well. How do we get this to go away?


Mine does not say "unknown" anymore it just generically describes what the System Information area contains if you select it from menu. I don't recall doing anything to make the "unknown" text go away. The video was shot day one after software update, setup, and manually triggered connection to TiVo to obtain programming guide. Maybe it got resolved via the overnight service connection to TiVo? I don't think it matters what the text actually says. If you can select System Information and view System Information that is what matters (versus the description of what System Information contains.)


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

johndoedoes said:


> I noticed mine says "Unknown" as well. How do we get this to go away?


It will go away soon on its own.

Quite funny that the Bolt initially doesn't know its own identity, though. There must be some purpose to this, but it's obscure.


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

wmcbrine said:


> So: "Add an App" appears to be broken  All I can get out of it are "307" errors.
> 
> Auto-discovered local HME apps _do_ still work, although the discovery is flaky -- as it has been for a while now, but perhaps more so.


Any change with 20.5.9? (I think that's the number...whatever the recent Bolt update was).


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

davidblackledge said:


> Any change with 20.5.9? (I think that's the number...whatever the recent Bolt update was).


Nope.


----------

